
Ask HN: KISS and front-end development in 2019? - cardamomo
I am a teacher by profession but have been a self-taught coder and web developer for 20 years. I&#x27;m comfortable using microframeworks like Flask on the back-end, but my front-end skills are truly lagging. I default to hand-crafted HTML5 like it&#x27;s 2008. And don&#x27;t even mention my JavaScript&#x2F;ECMAScript skills!<p>I know I need to modernize my front-end development skills, but, to be quite frank, I&#x27;m totally disinterested in the currently en-vogue ecosystem of JavaScript packages, package managers, build furnaces, dependency demagogues -- well, let&#x27;s just say it&#x27;s too much for me to manage in my spare time.<p>So how does one Keep it Simple, Sweetie? The KISS philosophy has guided my design decisions since I started coding in LOGO when I was 8. How can it guide my front-end development in 2019?
======
scarface74
Simplest option: Use server side rendering.

Next Simplest Option: Javascript + Jquery + HandlebarsJS

Neither of these options are marketable.

